# neues Notebook zur semiprofessionellen Bildbearbeitung gesucht



## Mephistofeles23 (3. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ewig nicht mehr in diesem Forum und kann auch wenig bis keinen Senf zu allen Themen dazu geben, da ich wirklich nur ein Anwender bin und nicht so viel von Hardware und Co verstehe.

Meine Frau sucht ein neues Notebook zur Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop CS6 und Lightroom. Zudem nutzt sie noch ein paar kleinere Programme zum Zuschneiden von Videos etc.  
Fotografiert wird mit mehreren Canon DSLR. Die "größte" ist eine Vollformat-DSLR, eine Canon Eos 6D.

Ihr altes Notebook, ca. Baujahr 2008, kommt damit nicht (mehr) so recht klar und da macht das Bearbeiten und Speichern keinen Spaß.

Da der Markt so groß ist und wir keine Ahnung und Zeit haben uns ewig damit zu beschäftigen brauchen wir eure HILFÄÄÄÄÄ 

- gesucht wird auschließlich ein Notebook und kein Desktop-PC
- absolute Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 2000,- € wobei die nicht zwingend erreicht werden muss und ich denke, die kann man gut unterschreiten
- schneller Prozessor, vermutlich i7 
- IPS-Panel
- 15 - 16,4" Display (entspiegelt bevorzugt)
- ich habe mal etwas von mehr als Full HD gehört ???
- gute Farbraumabdeckung 
- Festplatte min 500GB (gern größer) und wie ist das mit deren Geschwindigkeit, sind die alle ca. gleich schnell?
- SSD
- gute Grafikkarte
- min 8GB RAM, eher 16 GB
- bei Schnittstellen und Anschlüssen gibt es bestimmt keine größeren Unterscheide mehr, oder? (Bluetooth, USB 3, HDMI sind doch bestimmt Standard heutzutage)
- Betriebssystem Windows
- was hat es eigentlich mit Shadereinheiten auf sich???


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, Anregungen und Verständnis für Laien.

Gruß Oli

Edit: Ich habe soeben mal nach High End Notebooks gesucht und bin auf diesen Lenovo gestoßen:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+y50+70+59424196

Für mich klingt der auf dem Papier wirklich "High End"
Was könnt ihr mir darüber sagen? Oder allgemein über Lenovo?
Ist eine externe SSD viel besser als eine integriete? Habe auch noch einen Händler gefunden wo man eine 512 GB SSD für ca 150 € Aufpreis im Gerät hat.

Lieben Dank im Voraus


----------



## Research (3. August 2014)

Wenn du viel Leistung zum fairen Preis mit super Supprt willst:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P724 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Oder hier:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Und säpter RAM und Festplatten selber einbauen.




> - ich habe mal etwas von mehr als Full HD gehört ???


Ja, wird sich aber bei 15" nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen.



> - gute Farbraumabdeckung


Externes Display kaufen.



> - Festplatte min 500GB (gern größer) und wie ist das mit deren Geschwindigkeit, sind die alle ca. gleich schnell?


Wenn du eine mit 7.200RPM hast, noch auf die Cachegröße achten. Generell sind größere HDDs schneller.



> - SSD


Kann man selber einbauen.



> - gute Grafikkarte


Weil?



> - min 8GB RAM, eher 16 GB


Wenn das Ultra, dann einmal 8GB Riegel, passen 4 Riegel rein.


> - bei Schnittstellen und Anschlüssen gibt es bestimmt keine größeren  Unterscheide mehr, oder? (Bluetooth, USB 3, HDMI sind doch bestimmt  Standard heutzutage)


Ja.
Daten des:
Ultra: 9-in-1 Cardreader (MMC/RSMMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/SD/Mini SD/SDHC/SDXC), DVI-I out (Single-Link), eSATA, Firewire IEEE 1394b (TI-Chip), HDMI out, Display-Port 1.2, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, RJ-45 Netzwerkanschluss, S/PDIF, 3x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, ExpressCard 34/54 Slot



> - Betriebssystem Windows


Kaufen auf Ebay, empfehle Win7. Kostet dort 30€. Hab meines vom Taleb-Sale.



> - was hat es eigentlich mit Shadereinheiten auf sich???


Ein Weiser Mann sagte einst: Bevor du andere Fragst, nutze google.de .

Aus der Wikipedia:
Hardware-Shader (auch _Shadereinheiten_, _Shader Units_) sind kleine Recheneinheiten in aktuellen Grafikchips (unter Windows seit DirectX-Version 8, plattformunabhängig seit OpenGL 2.0 ansprechbar). Shader können zur Erzeugung von 3D-Effekten programmiert werden. Während Fragment-Shader die Fragmente verändern und somit letztendlich die resultierende Pixelfarbe berechnen können, dienen Vertex-Shader  geometrischen Berechnungen und dynamischen Veränderungen von Objekten.  So erzeugen z. B. beide Shader kombiniert den Wassereffekt im Computerspiel Far Cry. Sie können auch zur Berechnung von Lava, Lack, Fell usw. eingesetzt werden. Seit DirectX 10 bzw. OpenGL 3.2 ist als dritter Shader-Typ der Geometry-Shader  hinzugekommen, der die vom Vertex-Shader ausgegebenen Polygondaten  erhält und diese noch weit flexibler bearbeiten kann, sogar weitere  Geometrie zur Szene hinzufügen kann (der Vertex-Shader kann nur  bestehende Geometrie manipulieren). Mit DirectX 11 bzw. OpenGL 4.0 ist  der Tessellation Shader hinzugekommen, der in zwei Schritten  (Tessellation Control und Tessellation Evaluation (OpenGL Terminologie)  bzw. Hull und Domain Shader (DirectX Terminologie)) die Geometrie  zwischen dem Vertex und dem Geometry Shader verfeinern kann.
 Shadereinheiten dürfen nicht als vom Rest getrennte Recheneinheiten (wie bspw. Koprozessoren) verstanden werden, sondern als fester Teil des Grafikchips innerhalb seiner Rendering-Pipelines. So ist der Vertex-Shader lediglich eine programmierbare T&L-Einheit,  der Pixel-Shader entstand historisch aus dem Combiner – der genaue  Aufbau der Shader-Hardware ist nicht vollständig dokumentiert.  Konformität dieser Shader-Einheiten zu den Standards DirectX und OpenGL  wird über den Grafiktreiber hergestellt.
 Da sich der Funktionsumfang von Vertex- und Pixel-Shadern mit der Zeit immer weiter erhöhte, wurde letztlich das Konzept der _Unified Shader_  entwickelt, bei dem der hardwareseitige Unterschied zwischen Vertex-,  Pixel-Shader verschwindet. Dies hatte zudem den Vorteil, dass für die  später hinzugefügten Shaderarten (Geometry und Tessellation) keine  spezielle Hardware nötig war, das heißt, sie werden mit der gleichen  Hardware implementiert, die auch Vertex und Pixel-Shader nutzen. Hierbei  können alle Shader-Einheiten des Grafikchips nun dieselben Operationen  ausführen, womit eine feste Trennung zwischen den Shader-Typen nicht  mehr sinnvoll ist. Infolgedessen kann nun der Grafiktreiber selbst  entscheiden, welche Shader-Einheit zu welchem Zeitpunkt wie eingesetzt  wird, was potenziell eine bessere Leistungsausbeute als bei Grafikkarten  mit fest eingeteilten Shader-Typen bedeutet.
*Verarbeitungskette*



CPU sendet Steuerbefehle und Geometrie-Daten an die Grafikkarte.
Im Vertex-Shader werden die Eckpunkte der Geometrie transformiert.
Im Tessellation-Shader  (genauer: Tessellation-Control-Shader und  Tessellation-Evaluation-Shader) können die Primitive (z.B. Dreiecke)  weiter unterteilt werden.
Ist ein Geometry-Shader  auf dem Grafikchip vorhanden und aktiv, durchlaufen die Geometriedaten  nun diesen, hierbei werden weitere Veränderungen an der Szene  vorgenommen.
Nun wird das Primitiv rasterisiert, wobei einzelne Fragmente erstellt werden. Die nur pro Eckpunkt (Vertex) vorliegende Informationen werden hierbei über die Dreiecksfläche interpoliert.
Im Fragment-Shader gibt es arithmetische Rechenwerke (Shader Units) und Textur-Einheiten (Texture Mapping Units, TMUs).
Nachdem die Fragmentberechnung abgeschlossen ist, wird der Test auf  Sichtbarkeit (Z-Test) ausgeführt. Bei Sichtbarkeit findet ein  Schreibvorgang in den Framebuffer statt. Dieser Schritt kann unter  bestimmten Umständen bereits direkt nach der Rasterisierung vorgenommen  werden (Early Z-Test).




> Was könnt ihr mir darüber sagen? Oder allgemein über Lenovo?


Spiegelndes Display. Nicht praktisch nutzbare Auflösung.





> Ist eine externe SSD viel besser als eine integriete? Habe auch noch  einen Händler gefunden wo man eine 512 GB SSD für ca 150 € Aufpreis im  Gerät hat.


Nein. Intern ist immer besser.


----------



## Mephistofeles23 (3. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag, aber 1. sind die Schenker ganz schön groß und wenn ich da das ein oder andere noch verbasteln muss / soll / kann sprengt das dann langsam den finanziellen Rahmen.


----------



## DP455 (3. August 2014)

schenker b513 in Notebooks mit Display-Typ: IPS, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Ein mSATA-Slot sollte bei diesen Modellen vorhanden sein, um eine zusätzliche mSATA-SSD zu verbauen. Problem bei den IPS-Panels in der Klasse ist allerdings, dass der abgedeckte Farbraum nicht besonders groß ist. Will man hier mehr, dann wird es DEUTLICH teurer. Das eingesparte Geld in einen für professionelle Bildbearbeitung geeigneten Monitor oder Spyder zu investieren, ist da natürlich sinnvoller. Ach ja, Erfahrungsberichte zu dem besagten Notebook findet man ganz sicher im DSLR-Forum, bei ComputerBase oder in den Foren von Notebookcheck, Notebookjournal oder Notebookinfo...


----------



## Research (3. August 2014)

1. Willst du Top Leistung, das braucht Platz. Wenn du das Display meinst: Sie will doch Bilder bearbeiten, oder?
2. Sagtest du nichts davon das du mobil sein willst. Sonst spricht kein Grund für "klein".
3. Nachrüsten nur beim Modell Ultra. Ist günstiger.

4. Beim Modell 724 kannst du so konfigurieren dass es passt.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2014)

Was will sie damit machen? Direkt vor Ort Bilder bearbeiten oder als Desktop-Replacement in Dockingstation samt externer Monitore nutzen? Im ersten Fall sind die Schenker-Dinger eher nichts, da unnatürliche Farbwiedergabe (vor allem in grün und rot). Mit ordentlichen Monitoren dran mag das egal sein. 
Ich nutze zur Bildbearbeitung vor Ort bei Festivals, Konzerten, Fußball, A. Football, Eishockey nen "altes" Dell Precision M4400 (mit dem 1920x1200er Display - die 1280er und 1440er sind "Kategorie Schenker") mit 256er SSD. War trotz der RAWs der 7D (minimal kleiner als die der 6D) noch nie der Flaschenhals - obwohl die Bilder teils in unter ner Minute raus müssen. Wie es mit den neuen Precision ist weiß ich nicht. Aber erstaunlicherweise ist das Display der neuen Lenovo Ideapad Yoga recht brauchbar - im Gegensatz zu den neueren Thinkpad Ts (Die W-Serie ist da schon wieder (positiv) anders). Die können kein richtiges Rot darstellen. Wenn man mit klar kommt und das Budget da ist wäre auch der Blick auf ein Macbook Pro empfehlenswert.


----------



## Research (3. August 2014)

Ja, Dell Notebook mit Dockingstation.
Aber Der TE beantwortet nicht mal Fragen.


----------



## Mephistofeles23 (3. August 2014)

DAnke für eure Beiträge.
Ich werde meiner Frau noch mal ein 17" versuchen schmackhaft zu machen.  und wir durchforsten mal die Schenker HP.

Meine Frau bearbeitet Bilder ausschließlich zu Hause, aber da sie den ganzen Tag schon auf Arbeit am Schreibtisch sitzt, möchte sie lieber die Bilder mit dem Läppi auf dem Schoß/Lüfter beim TV schauen au dem Sofa bearbeiten.

Aus diesem Grund kommt auch ein externer Monitor nicht in Frage und ich habe schon gehört, dass N-Displays gar nicht mehr so schlecht sein sollen. Nur sollte man auf IPS Panel achten (hab ich gelesen)


----------



## Research (3. August 2014)

Aufm Schoß... Das killt HDDs.
Nur SSDs verbauen und ne harte Untermatte nehmen, sonst sind die Lüfter verstopft.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2014)

Mephistofeles23 schrieb:


> Meine Frau bearbeitet Bilder ausschließlich zu Hause, aber da sie den ganzen Tag schon auf Arbeit am Schreibtisch sitzt, möchte sie lieber die Bilder mit dem Läppi auf dem Schoß/Lüfter beim TV schauen au dem Sofa bearbeiten.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund kommt auch ein externer Monitor nicht in Frage [...]


 
Ehrlich? Dann lasst die Finger von den Schenker-Lappis. Für Zockerbedürfnisse mögen sie ja ausreichen (weil Knallbunt da "Boah!" ist), aber wenn man sein Geld mit den Ergebnissen verdienen will, dann ist das schleichender Selbstmord.


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2014)

Nach dem, was ich so im Internet gelesen habe, dürfte im B513 dasselbe FHD-IPS-Panel verbaut sein wie im M504. Vielleicht helfen die entsprechenden Testergebnisse (Schwarzwert, Kontrast, Farbraumabdeckung, Helligkeit und Helligkeitsverteilung) deiner Frau weiter...


----------

